# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  راهنمایی در مورد رشته تجربی و نحوه مطالعه دروس

## نادر مهرآزما

سلام
قبل هر چیز بگم که من 24 ساله هستم و تصمیم دارم در کنکور تجربی رشته علوم آزمایشگاهی یا زیست شناسی قبول بشم. کلا به زیست گیاهی و رشته های مرتبط علاقه دارم.

رشته دوران دبیرستانم ریاضی بود و کنکور ریاضی دادم و بعد از یه وقفه چند ساله به خاطر سربازی و.... امسال دوباره فرصت می کنم که کنکور بدم.(منظورم کنکور 94 هست که تیر سال دیگه برگزار می شه.)

می دونم که ریاضی و فیزیک و زبان انگلیسیم قوی هست یعنی سوالات 92 و 91 و 90 رو که بررسی می کردم تست های ریاضی تجربی و زبان رو می تونستم خیلی راحت جواب بدم(هر چند که بعضی چیز ها یادم رفته بود ولی کلیت سوالات برام آسون و مباحثی مثل مشتق و حد و انتگرال و آمار و هندسه و ترکیبیات کاملا مسلط تست می زدم و نکات یادم بود.) و فیزیک رو هم تیپ سوالا رو قبلا دیده بودم و سوالات دینامیک و سینماتیک و الکتریسیته رو بعد چند سال وقفه درست می تونستم جواب بدم.

*سوالاتی که دارم:

1)در حال حاضر تا آخر تابستان جایی مشغول به کار هستم و  فقط چند درس رو می تونم تا آخر تابستان بخونم.پیشنهاد شما اینه که کدوم درس ها رو حتما بخونم و کدوم درس ها رو حتی اگر از مهر شروع کنم دیر نیست؟

2)من تا حالا زیست نخوندم اصلا نمی دونم که راجع به چه مباحثی هست با این توصیف چه روشی برای شروع بهم پیشنهاد می کنید و چه منابعی معرفی می کنید؟(علت علاقه ای که به زیست دارم زیست گیاهی هست که به صورت مطالعه آزاد می خوندم)

3)واقعا توصیه های خوبی برای انتخاب منابع کنکور در سایت هست ، اگر ممکنه برای فردی با شرایط من(که در بالا توضیح دادم) بهترین منابع دروس زیر رو معرفی کنید:
ریاضیات تجربی:
فیزیک تجربی:علاوه بر ذکر منبع لطفا بفرمایید چه مباحثی با فیزیک ریاضی فرق دارد یا حذف می شود.
دین و زندگی:
برای زبان کتاب قرمز رنگ شهاب اناری دارم.خوبه؟*

واقعا ممنون میشم که راهنماییم کنید.

----------


## ali761

سلام وراستی چرا به پزشکی فک نمیکنید؟اگه قسمت قلب رو بخونید عاشقش میشید.خود من در دوران راهنمایی با خوندن قلب عاشق زیست شدم.البته 3 فصل اول زیست 1مقدمه ی مطالعات بعدی زیست هست و کاملا به نظرم واجبه.

----------


## نادر مهرآزما

> سلام وراستی چرا به پزشکی فک نمیکنید؟اگه قسمت قلب رو بخونید عاشقش میشید.خود من در دوران راهنمایی با خوندن قلب عاشق زیست شدم.البته 3 فصل اول زیست 1مقدمه ی مطالعات بعدی زیست هست و کاملا به نظرم واجبه.


سلام- ممنون میشم که لینک قسمت قلب رو بهم بدید . مثلا در مورد همین 3 فصل اول زیست 1 اگر ممکنه یه روش مطالعه برای کسی که چیزی راجع به زیست نمی دونه بگید می خوام بدونم چجوری شروع کنم و اینکه بهترین منبع چیه که خیلی مفصل و ساده شروع کرده باشه( در این حد که اسامی که نوشته شده رو نمی دونم تلفظشون چیه.)

----------


## ali761

> سلام- ممنون میشم که لینک قسمت قلب رو بهم بدید . مثلا در مورد همین 3 فصل اول زیست 1 اگر ممکنه یه روش مطالعه برای کسی که چیزی راجع به زیست نمی دونه بگید می خوام بدونم چجوری شروع کنم و اینکه بهترین منبع چیه که خیلی مفصل و ساده شروع کرده باشه( در این حد که اسامی که نوشته شده رو نمی دونم تلفظشون چیه.)


 زیاد نمیتونم بهتون کمک کنم.اطلاعاتم کمه.منبع خاصی هم که از صفر شروع کنه نمیدونم.فقط زیست نیاز به مرور زیاد داره.هم باید مفهوم درس رو خوب بلد باشین و هم تک تک جملات کتاب رو حفظ باشین.طوریکه باید قید هایی مثل اکثرا بعضا  همه و...حتی کلماتی مثل جانداران جانوران تک سلولی و....جزوه های زیر تقریبا بهترین جزوه های زیست هستن (دکتر عمارلو)که واسه شروع فک نکنم مناسب باشه ولی بعدا به دردتون میخوره(بقیه اش در پایین همون لینک دانلود کنید)http://g-alm.ir/post/1153/%D8%B2%DB%...1%D9%84%D9%88/.از لینک زیر میتونین کتابهای درسی دوره ی دبیرستان رو دانلود کنید.
کتاب های درسی - گزینه دو

----------


## طراوت

متاسفانه من سومم و نمیتونم نظری بدم ولی دو نفر رو واست تگ کردم 
محمد منابع رو مثل آدرس خونشون بلد!!!!!
آقای سلیمانی هم آس مشاور ها هستن اگه بشه ک خودت بری تو پروفایلشون خوبه
آقای رهبر خواهش میکنم بذارید بخونه بعد حذف کنید
 :Yahoo (19): (((

----------


## M o h a m m a d

> سلام- ممنون میشم که لینک قسمت قلب رو بهم بدید . مثلا در مورد همین 3 فصل اول زیست 1 اگر ممکنه یه روش مطالعه برای کسی که چیزی راجع به زیست نمی دونه بگید می خوام بدونم چجوری شروع کنم و اینکه بهترین منبع چیه که خیلی مفصل و ساده شروع کرده باشه( در این حد که اسامی که نوشته شده رو نمی دونم تلفظشون چیه.)


شما به نظرم واسه زیست کتاب درسی رو به همراه8000تست گاج رو بخونید سعی کنید زود تمومش کنید تا برسید و تستای خوب هم که مثل کنکور باشن کار کنید
تلفظ ها رو هم1کاری کن دیگه از اطرافیان یا همینجا بپرس :Yahoo (1): 
البته این چیزی که شما میگید حتی تلفظ هم نمیدونید باید بگم که زیست براتون درسیه نسبتا زمان بر و باید خوب و کلمه به کلمه تجزیه و تحلیلش کنین :Yahoo (1): از یه دونه "و" کتاب درسی هم غافل نشو فک کنم اینجوری که میگید علاقه دارید اونم به مضخرف ترین قسمت زیست :Yahoo (94): (گیاهی) فک نکنم با زمان بر بودنش مشکلی داشته باشید :Yahoo (1):

----------


## نادر مهرآزما

> شما به نظرم واسه زیست کتاب درسی رو به همراه8000تست گاج رو بخونید سعی کنید زود تمومش کنید تا برسید و تستای خوب هم که مثل کنکور باشن کار کنید
> تلفظ ها رو هم1کاری کن دیگه از اطرافیان یا همینجا بپرس
> البته این چیزی که شما میگید حتی تلفظ هم نمیدونید باید بگم که زیست براتون درسیه نسبتا زمان بر و باید خوب و کلمه به کلمه تجزیه و تحلیلش کنیناز یه دونه "و" کتاب درسی هم غافل نشو فک کنم اینجوری که میگید علاقه دارید اونم به مضخرف ترین قسمت زیست(گیاهی) فک نکنم با زمان بر بودنش مشکلی داشته باشید


ممنونم از راهنمایی شما. پس زیست رو از کتاب درسی میخونم و از گاج 8000 تست می زنم.یه کتابایی هست به اسم راهنمای معلم که خود آموزش و پرورش برای هر کتابی که چاپ کرده می ده بیرون. فکر می کنید از انقلاب بتونم این کتاب رو گیر بیارم یا بهتره وقتم رو براش تلف نکنم؟
می تونید در موارد دیگه هم که پرسیدم راهنماییم کنید. بیشتر منابع برای ریاضی و فیزیک و دینی/

----------


## نادر مهرآزما

> متاسفانه من سومم و نمیتونم نظری بدم ولی دو نفر رو واست تگ کردم 
> محمد منابع رو مثل آدرس خونشون بلد!!!!!
> آقای سلیمانی هم آس مشاور ها هستن اگه بشه ک خودت بری تو پروفایلشون خوبه
> آقای رهبر خواهش میکنم بذارید بخونه بعد حذف کنید
> (((


خیلی ممنونم از راهنماییتون.

----------


## M o h a m m a d

> ممنونم از راهنمایی شما. پس زیست رو از کتاب درسی میخونم و از گاج 8000 تست می زنم.یه کتابایی هست به اسم راهنمای معلم که خود آموزش و پرورش برای هر کتابی که چاپ کرده می ده بیرون. فکر می کنید از انقلاب بتونم این کتاب رو گیر بیارم یا بهتره وقتم رو براش تلف نکنم؟
> می تونید در موارد دیگه هم که پرسیدم راهنماییم کنید. بیشتر منابع برای ریاضی و فیزیک و دینی/


نه کتاب معلم چیز خاصی نداره---هیچ نیازی نیست
_______
فیزیک:پیش و پایه میکرو گاج+معجزه فیزیک مهروماه(((پ ن :اگر بتونی فیزیک پیش دریافت رو هم بخری،بخر درسنامه پیش از اون استفاده کن تست از گاج بزن مخصوصا تو پیش1دریافت بهتر از گاجه ولی پیش2چون حفظی ان تقریبا مثل هم هستن :Yahoo (4): )
داخل کتابا نوشتن که کجاش واسه ریاضی هست نگران نباش
ولی دوم که مشترکه
سوم ترمودینامیک مخصوص ریاضی ها هست
پیش هم حرکت پرتابی تو سینماتیک مخصوص ریاضیا هست
بقیه مباحث اگر اشتباه نکنم مشترکن

دینی:میکروگاج

زبان:حرف میزنیا :Yahoo (94): ----جامع مبتکران حرف نداره فقط الانشو داری دیگه چاپ اون موقع که درس میخوندی نباشه :Yahoo (94): 

ریاضی:بر حسب سلیقه یا مورد1 یا 2رو انتخاب کن
1:جامع===>2جلدی مبتکران
 

2.سال به سال====> دوم و سوم میکرو گاج....پیش آموزش ریاضی عمومی با طعم پزشکی(انتشارات کوله پشتی)---البته پیش گاج هم کتاب خیلی خوبیه ولی من کوله پشتی رو بیشتر میپسندم چون پاسخای بهتری داره----
__________
درمورد سوال اولت:
شرایطت سخت تر از ماها که بیکاریم هست خب :Yahoo (94): 
ولی خب حتی واسه خیلی از ماها هم درسای دوممون خیلی وقت میگیره چون اون موقع تو فضای کنکور نبودیمو خیلی خوب نخوندیم و از طرفی هم 2سال از اونا دور شدیم حالا شما که از2سال بیشتره
نمیدونم میتونید یا نه ولی *به نظر من* اینا رو حتما تابستون تموم کن
زیست دوم وسوم
ادبیات دوم و 1/4سوم
دینی دوم و نصف سوم
شیمی سوم و شیمی2(فصل3.4.5)
فیزیک1و2(میتونی فصلای حرکت و نیرو که تو پیش باز تکرار میشه رو در حد خوندن بذرای و تست کار نکنی)
ریاضی2+ریاضی 3(تابع و حد و مشتق)
زبان هم تونستی و خواستی 3تا درس اول سوم رو بخون(البته میگم اگه خواستی چون اینجا خودمو در نظر گرفتم که زبانم نسبتا خوبه)
عربی هم مبحثی برو جلو تابستون درک مطلب و ترجمه رو خوب فول بشو
بعدش تو طول سال تحصیلی(البته واسه شما که سال تحصیلی نیست :Yahoo (94): ) طبق برنامه یه موسسه که آزمون میدی هم به مرور ترجمه و درک مطلب برس هم قواعد بخون :Yahoo (1):

----------


## M o h a m m a d

البته1چیزی هم هست واسه فصل4شیمی2 یه سری پیش نیاز از فصل2هم میخواد
اگر اونا یادت نیست
فصل5شیمی رو فعلن بیخیال شو بجاش فصل1تا4رو بخون+اینکه از اون درسای دیگه هم یکیش که برات راحتتره یا حذف کن یا کمتر کن :Yahoo (1):

----------


## نادر مهرآزما

محمد جان خیلی لطف کردی و از راهنماییهات سپاسگزارم.سعی میکنم تا اواخر هفته این منابع رو بخرم.واقعا خوشحال شدم که با دوستان خوبی مثل شما آشنا شدم سعی می کنم هر روز بعد کار یه سری به سایت بزنم.اگر از سر کارم شد که چه بهتر :Yahoo (99): !.

----------


## نادر مهرآزما

یه سوال دیگه هم دارم زمان بندی هر درس در کنکور تغییری کرده؟
زمان ما عمومی ها 100 دقیقه بود.کل زمان آزمون هم 240 دقیقه اگر اشتباه نکنم.
ممکنه بگید که برای اختصاصی های تجربی چجوری زمان بندی می کنید و وقت اختصاص داده شده به هر درس چقدره؟

----------


## M o h a m m a d

> یه سوال دیگه هم دارم زمان بندی هر درس در کنکور تغییری کرده؟
> زمان ما عمومی ها 100 دقیقه بود.کل زمان آزمون هم 240 دقیقه اگر اشتباه نکنم.
> ممکنه بگید که برای اختصاصی های تجربی چجوری زمان بندی می کنید و وقت اختصاص داده شده به هر درس چقدره؟


خوش به حالت اون موقع :Yahoo (94): 
بد به حالت واسه الان :Yahoo (4): ))
عمومی ها100سوالِ که75دقیقه وقت داره هر تست45ثانیه
اختصاصی های تجربی هم170تا سوالِ تو مدت 175دقیقه

----------


## ali761

> یه سوال دیگه هم دارم زمان بندی هر درس در کنکور تغییری کرده؟
> زمان ما عمومی ها 100 دقیقه بود.کل زمان آزمون هم 240 دقیقه اگر اشتباه نکنم.
> ممکنه بگید که برای اختصاصی های تجربی چجوری زمان بندی می کنید و وقت اختصاص داده شده به هر درس چقدره؟


سلام.البته اینم اضافه کنم.    ادبیات 25تست در 18دقیقه               عربی25تست در 20دقیقه                  
معارف 25تست در 17دقیقه                زبان 25 تست در 20دقیقه
زمین شناسی  25 تست در 20 دقیقه         ریاضی 30تست در 47دقیقه
زیست 50تست در 36دقیقه                  فیزیک 30 تست در 37دقیقه
شیمی 35تست در 35دقیقه
ضرایب دروس رو هم میدونید؟

----------


## hossein1377

با عذرخواهی بسیار از سرور بنده (محمد عزیز)

باید بگم مبتکران دو جلدی واسه منبع ریاضی معرفی شده ، خواستید با جامع خیلی سبز(جلد زرد رنگ) مقایسه کنید و در آخر خودتون تصمیم بگیرید

دینی هم : از بین الگو ، همگامان و میکرو گاج ، مقایسه کنید و یکی رو به امید خدا بخرید 

در مورد زبان هم ، زبانِ جامعِ خیلی سبز(در دست ویرایش ) ، گاج نقره ای ، مهر و ماه ، پک شبقره و جامع دکتر اناری ، بهترین گزینه ها هستن 

فقط در مورد زیست خواستم بگم تو دام سی دی نیفت فقط اگر میخوای یک دید کلی نسبت بهش پیدا کنی و نمیخوای معلم بگیری ، میتونی از گنجینه تدریس مبتکران یا لوح گسترش استفاده کنی 

اولی 4 هزار تومن ، دومی 11 

کتاب هم چون تغییر رشته ای هستید فعلا همون 8000 تست بهترینه ولی ایشالله بعد از حرفه ای شدن الگو :-)


===========
با عذرخواهی دوباره از محمد عزیز 

هر کسی در مورد منابع نظرِ خودش رو داره 

پسر خاله ی من زبان رو 100 زد با خیلی سبز(دکتر جابری)

رفیقش هم 21 درصد زد با جامعِ مبتکران (دکتر اناری )

پس با هر کتابی راحت تری همون رو تهیه کن

----------


## امین فرجی

> سلام
> *سلام بر شما*
> 
> سوالاتی که دارم:
> 
> 1)در حال حاضر تا آخر تابستان جایی مشغول به کار هستم و  فقط چند درس رو می تونم تا آخر تابستان بخونم.پیشنهاد شما اینه که کدوم درس ها رو حتما بخونم و کدوم درس ها رو حتی اگر از مهر شروع کنم دیر نیست؟
> به نظر بنده ، چون یک نفر هم عین شما هست که برای مشاوره همراهیش میکنم ( البته خانم هستن ) بنده پیشنهاد میکنم شما زیست و شیمی رو تا تابستون تموم کنین. البته به این معنی نه که فقط بخوانید ، خودتون بهتر میدونین که باید تست هم بزنین. سعی کنین تسلط روی شیمی و زیست داشته باشین. 
> 
> 
> ...


*درضمن ، شما از الان تا کنکور 94 وقت زیاد دارین و این توانایی رو دارید که برای رشته های پردرآمدتر و بهتر درس بخونین. رشته هایی که شما گفتید خوبن. ولی در حال حاضر بازار کسب کارشون رونق زیادی نداره*


بهتر هست توی یک برنامه ریزی ، زیست ، شیمی و ادبیات رو بذارید توی برنامتون تا تابستون. البته اگه بتونین از این 3 درس بیشتر بخونین ، بهتره

----------


## نادر مهرآزما

> سلام.البته اینم اضافه کنم.    ادبیات 25تست در 18دقیقه               عربی25تست در 20دقیقه                  
> معارف 25تست در 17دقیقه                زبان 25 تست در 20دقیقه
> زمین شناسی  25 تست در 20 دقیقه         ریاضی 30تست در 47دقیقه
> زیست 50تست در 36دقیقه                  فیزیک 30 تست در 37دقیقه
> شیمی 35تست در 35دقیقه
> ضرایب دروس رو هم میدونید؟


متشکرم.نه ضرایب دروس رو نمی دونم؟

----------


## نادر مهرآزما

> *درضمن ، شما از الان تا کنکور 94 وقت زیاد دارین و این توانایی رو دارید که برای رشته های پردرآمدتر و بهتر درس بخونین. رشته هایی که شما گفتید خوبن. ولی در حال حاضر بازار کسب کارشون رونق زیادی نداره*
> 
> 
> بهتر هست توی یک برنامه ریزی ، زیست ، شیمی و ادبیات رو بذارید توی برنامتون تا تابستون. البته اگه بتونین از این 3 درس بیشتر بخونین ، بهتره


خیلی ممنونم از راهنمایی و وقتی که گذاشتید. یه سوال دیگه هم از خدمتتون دارم.

در مورد شرکت در آزمون های آزمایشی چه موسسه ای رو پیشنهاد می کنید و به نظرتون از تابستون بهتره شرکت کرد یا از ابتدای مهر؟قبلا قلم چی شرکت می کردم احساس می کردم که فقظ قصد داشت سوالات رو بپیچونه.ولی شنیدم که قلم چی و گزینه 2 بهترین برای تجربی هستن و سوالات سال های اخیرشون خیلی به کنکور نزدیک بوده.شما کجا رو پیشنهاد می دید.(حوزه قلم چی 20 دقیقه با من فاصله داره و بقیه حوزه ها بیش از 1 ساعت.)
اون موقع من در قلم چی ها رتبه ای بین 4000 تا 6000 می گرفتم و وقتی جامع سنجش دادم رتبه 2000 آوردم.

----------


## نادر مهرآزما

> با عذرخواهی بسیار از سرور بنده (محمد عزیز)
> 
> باید بگم مبتکران دو جلدی واسه منبع ریاضی معرفی شده ، خواستید با جامع خیلی سبز(جلد زرد رنگ) مقایسه کنید و در آخر خودتون تصمیم بگیرید
> 
> دینی هم : از بین الگو ، همگامان و میکرو گاج ، مقایسه کنید و یکی رو به امید خدا بخرید 
> 
> در مورد زبان هم ، زبانِ جامعِ خیلی سبز(در دست ویرایش ) ، گاج نقره ای ، مهر و ماه ، پک شبقره و جامع دکتر اناری ، بهترین گزینه ها هستن 
> 
> فقط در مورد زیست خواستم بگم تو دام سی دی نیفت فقط اگر میخوای یک دید کلی نسبت بهش پیدا کنی و نمیخوای معلم بگیری ، میتونی از گنجینه تدریس مبتکران یا لوح گسترش استفاده کنی 
> ...


خیلی ممنونم.حتما این منابع رو در لیستم یادداشت می کنم.خیلی کامل نوشتید  مرسی :Y (434): .

----------


## امین فرجی

> خیلی ممنونم از راهنمایی و وقتی که گذاشتید. یه سوال دیگه هم از خدمتتون دارم.
> 
> در مورد شرکت در آزمون های آزمایشی چه موسسه ای رو پیشنهاد می کنید و به نظرتون از تابستون بهتره شرکت کرد یا از ابتدای مهر؟قبلا قلم چی شرکت می کردم احساس می کردم که فقظ قصد داشت سوالات رو بپیچونه.ولی شنیدم که قلم چی و گزینه 2 بهترین برای تجربی هستن و سوالات سال های اخیرشون خیلی به کنکور نزدیک بوده.شما کجا رو پیشنهاد می دید.(حوزه قلم چی 20 دقیقه با من فاصله داره و بقیه حوزه ها بیش از 1 ساعت.)
> اون موقع من در قلم چی ها رتبه ای بین 4000 تا 6000 می گرفتم و وقتی جامع سنجش دادم رتبه 2000 آوردم.


خواهش میکنم

آره. قلم چی و گزینه 2 برای تجربی خوبن. سنجش تنهایی نمیتونه تکمیل کنه تجربی رو . ریاضی رو میتونه ، ولی تجربی رو نه.
به نظر من کانون بهتره . ولی در کنارش آزمون های سنجشی که هم زمان باهاش نیستن رو هم شرکت کنین.


البته ، اگه واسه اون رشته ها میخونی ، سنجش کفایت میکنه. از مهر ثبت نام کن. 
اگه میتونی یکی از آزمون های سنجش امسال رو شرکت کن. خودتو محک بزن

----------


## ali761

سلام.از لینک زیر استفاده کنید.فقط چند توضیح ضرایب درس های عمومی در تمام زیر گروه ها اینطوره:
ادبیات 4        عربی 2                 معارف 3               زبان2
در ضمن ضرایب اختصاصی در سه ضرب میشه یعنی مثلا در زیر گروه یک ضریب زیست 12 و ضریب شیمی 9 و ضریب ریاضی و فیزیک 6است.بقیه ی زیر گروه ها هم همین طوریه.
برنامه ریزی تحصیلی - ضریب دروس تجربی
از لینک زیر هم کارنامه هارو ببینید.
مشاهده کارنامه های کنکور سراسری - گزینه دو
موفق باشید

----------


## نادر مهرآزما

با عرض سلام مجدد به دوستای عزیزم.
یه سوال جدید برام به وجود اومده :دوست عزیزم ali761 دو لینک مفید برای اطلاع از ضرایب و کارنامه قرار دادن.با توجه به اینکه زمان کنکور تجربی برای همه یکسان هست چه زمانی برای درس زمین شناسی در نظر گرفته میشه و آیا یک تست زن حرفه ای اول زمین شناسی رو از اختصاصی ها جواب میده یا نه بعد از بررسی همه دروس اگر وقتی اضافه بود سراغ این درس می ره؟مثلا در پزشکی ضریب زمین شناسی 0 هست ولی در بررسی که من کردم تقریبا همه رتبه های زیر  500 که پزشکی می خونن بین 20 تا 30 درصد زمین شناسی جواب داده بودن.
نمی تونم درک کنم که با داشتن زمان مساوی چطوری باید به زمین شناسی هم رسید و آیا اصلا ارزش داره؟وقتی که کنکور ریاضی می دادم خیلی واضح دفترچه اختصاصی رو به ترتیب و در زمان خاص هر درس چواب می دادم ولی دفترچه اختصاصی تجربی برای من که آشنایی ندارم یه مقدار از این جهت گیج کننده شده.

----------


## ali761

> با عرض سلام مجدد به دوستای عزیزم.
> یه سوال جدید برام به وجود اومده :دوست عزیزم ali761 دو لینک مفید برای اطلاع از ضرایب و کارنامه قرار دادن.با توجه به اینکه زمان کنکور تجربی برای همه یکسان هست چه زمانی برای درس زمین شناسی در نظر گرفته میشه و آیا یک تست زن حرفه ای اول زمین شناسی رو از اختصاصی ها جواب میده یا نه بعد از بررسی همه دروس اگر وقتی اضافه بود سراغ این درس می ره؟مثلا در پزشکی ضریب زمین شناسی 0 هست ولی در بررسی که من کردم تقریبا همه رتبه های زیر  500 که پزشکی می خونن بین 20 تا 30 درصد زمین شناسی جواب داده بودن.
> نمی تونم درک کنم که با داشتن زمان مساوی چطوری باید به زمین شناسی هم رسید و آیا اصلا ارزش داره؟وقتی که کنکور ریاضی می دادم خیلی واضح دفترچه اختصاصی رو به ترتیب و در زمان خاص هر درس چواب می دادم ولی دفترچه اختصاصی تجربی برای من که آشنایی ندارم یه مقدار از این جهت گیج کننده شده.


سلام.در این رابطه باید مشاوران محترم نظر بدهند.فقط همون طوری که گفتی اکثر رتبه های برتر کنکور این درس رو میزنن و درسته در زیر گروه 1 ضریبش 0هست اما در رتبه ی کل نقش داره.بعدشم شما زمان زیادی دارید پس بخونید .و رتبه های بربتذ هم در مصاحبه هاشون گفتن فقط بین 10-15دقیقه وقت و میگیره.یعنی بین5-10دقیقه اضافه میمونه.بازم میگم مشاوران محترم باید نظر بدن

----------


## امین فرجی

> با عرض سلام مجدد به دوستای عزیزم.
> یه سوال جدید برام به وجود اومده :دوست عزیزم ali761 دو لینک مفید برای اطلاع از ضرایب و کارنامه قرار دادن.با توجه به اینکه زمان کنکور تجربی برای همه یکسان هست چه زمانی برای درس زمین شناسی در نظر گرفته میشه و آیا یک تست زن حرفه ای اول زمین شناسی رو از اختصاصی ها جواب میده یا نه بعد از بررسی همه دروس اگر وقتی اضافه بود سراغ این درس می ره؟مثلا در پزشکی ضریب زمین شناسی 0 هست ولی در بررسی که من کردم تقریبا همه رتبه های زیر  500 که پزشکی می خونن بین 20 تا 30 درصد زمین شناسی جواب داده بودن.
> نمی تونم درک کنم که با داشتن زمان مساوی چطوری باید به زمین شناسی هم رسید و آیا اصلا ارزش داره؟وقتی که کنکور ریاضی می دادم خیلی واضح دفترچه اختصاصی رو به ترتیب و در زمان خاص هر درس چواب می دادم ولی دفترچه اختصاصی تجربی برای من که آشنایی ندارم یه مقدار از این جهت گیج کننده شده.


سلام. زمین شناسی برای پزشکی و ... رتبه کل رو ارتقا میده و به رتبه زیر گروه تاثیر نداره. 
ترتیب سوالات ، به نظر خیلی ها باید به همون صورتی که هست پیش بره. ولی بستگی به توانایی شما توی یک درس هم داره. شیمی آخر هست. اگه شیمی شما بهتر از ریاضی هست ، جاشونو برای خودتون عوض کنین ولی مواظب باید باشین که اشتباه نکنین. 
زمان گیری خیلی مهمه . حتما یک ساعت سر آزمون داشته باشید

واسه زمین اگه مباحث آسون رو بخونین راحت 20 - 30 درصد میزنین

----------


## hossein1377

> خیلی ممنونم.حتما این منابع رو در لیستم یادداشت می کنم.خیلی کامل نوشتید  مرسی.


خواهش درسهای دیگه هم خواستید کتاب های خوب زیاد هست 

فقط خواهشاً به هیچگونه سی دی اعتماد نکنید :-) 

مگر طرف خیلی معتبر باشه مثلِ دکتر اناری که کتابش رو هم داری که ایشون سی دی جمعبندی دارن

====================



> با عرض سلام مجدد به دوستای عزیزم.
> یه سوال جدید برام به وجود اومده :دوست عزیزم ali761 دو لینک مفید برای  اطلاع از ضرایب و کارنامه قرار دادن.با توجه به اینکه زمان کنکور تجربی  برای همه یکسان هست چه زمانی برای درس زمین شناسی در نظر گرفته میشه و آیا  یک تست زن حرفه ای اول زمین شناسی رو از اختصاصی ها جواب میده یا نه بعد از  بررسی همه دروس اگر وقتی اضافه بود سراغ این درس می ره؟مثلا در پزشکی ضریب  زمین شناسی 0 هست ولی در بررسی که من کردم تقریبا همه رتبه های زیر  500  که پزشکی می خونن بین 20 تا 30 درصد زمین شناسی جواب داده بودن.
> نمی تونم درک کنم که با داشتن زمان مساوی چطوری باید به زمین شناسی هم رسید  و آیا اصلا ارزش داره؟وقتی که کنکور ریاضی می دادم خیلی واضح دفترچه  اختصاصی رو به ترتیب و در زمان خاص هر درس چواب می دادم ولی دفترچه اختصاصی  تجربی برای من که آشنایی ندارم یه مقدار از این جهت گیج کننده  شده.


علی عجم 2 کشوری : زمین : 0

رتبه 41 کشوری : زمین 0

رتبه 43 کشوری : زمین 0

رتبه 69 کشوری : زمین 0

رتبه  کشوری74 : زمین 0

یکی از رتبه های 77 کشوری : زمین 0

رتبه 93 کشوری : 2/6-

رتبه 42 کشوری : 1/3 -

رتبه 91 کشوری : 0

رتبه 12 کشوری : 0

رتبه 33 کشوری : 0

رتبه 54 کشوری : 0

رتبه 57 : کشوری : 0

رتبه 80 کشوری : 0

رتبه 95 : 0

رتبه 98 : 0

============
درصدای زمین بودن 

از سایتِ کانون 

توجه کنید همه ی دانش آموزان کانونی نیستند

----------


## نادر مهرآزما

فردا احتمالا بتونم یه سری به انقلاب برای خرید کتاب بزنم.ولی الان وزیر آموزش پرورش اومده بود می گفت که کتاب های دبیرستان بازدهی لازم رو ندارند و قصد دارن که تمام کتاب ها رو برای سال بعد تغییر بدن.به نظرتون میتونن؟ و برای کنکور 94 آن ها منبع می شن یا همین کتاب های امسال رو بخرم.اه اصلا شانس ندارما!!!!! زمان خودمم که پیش بودم همین اتفاق برای دینی و فکر کنم شیمی 2 افتاد.

----------


## M o h a m m a d

> فردا احتمالا بتونم یه سری به انقلاب برای خرید کتاب بزنم.ولی الان وزیر آموزش پرورش اومده بود می گفت که کتاب های دبیرستان بازدهی لازم رو ندارند و قصد دارن که تمام کتاب ها رو برای سال بعد تغییر بدن.به نظرتون میتونن؟ و برای کنکور 94 آن ها منبع می شن یا همین کتاب های امسال رو بخرم.اه اصلا شانس ندارما!!!!! زمان خودمم که پیش بودم همین اتفاق برای دینی و فکر کنم شیمی 2 افتاد.


یه دفه ای که نمیتونن همه رو بکوبن از نو بسازن :Yahoo (94): 
ضمنا واسه کنکور 94منابع دوم وسوم کاملا مشخصه فقط منابع پیش رو باید صبر کنیم ببینیم تغییری دارن یا نه!
منابع کنکور94 سال دوم چاپ91-92 وسال سوم 92-93هست

----------


## zahra22

سلام من میخوام واسه کنکور 94 پزشکی شرکت کنم راستش به کمکتون نیاز دارم کلی سوال دارم .اول اینکه من باید کتاب درسی چاپ چه سال هایی رو داشته باشم بعد اینکه من واسه هر درسی ی کتاب خوب و جامع میخوام معرفی کنید ک فقط همون ی کتاب و بخونم دچار سردرگمی نشم و اینکه شیوه خوندن هر درس و وقتی ک باید واسش بذارم راستش ی ی ماهی شروع کردم زیست میخونم اما چون برنامه دقیقی ندارم اصلا از این وضع راضی نیستم لطف میکنید اگه کمک کنید من تنها هدفم اینکه پزشکی قبول شم و تمام وقتمو ب جز ی کلاس زبان ازاد برای درس خوندنم گذاشتم .ممنونم

----------


## نادر مهرآزما

> سلام من میخوام واسه کنکور 94 پزشکی شرکت کنم راستش به کمکتون نیاز دارم کلی سوال دارم .اول اینکه من باید کتاب درسی چاپ چه سال هایی رو داشته باشم بعد اینکه من واسه هر درسی ی کتاب خوب و جامع میخوام معرفی کنید ک فقط همون ی کتاب و بخونم دچار سردرگمی نشم و اینکه شیوه خوندن هر درس و وقتی ک باید واسش بذارم راستش ی ی ماهی شروع کردم زیست میخونم اما چون برنامه دقیقی ندارم اصلا از این وضع راضی نیستم لطف میکنید اگه کمک کنید من تنها هدفم اینکه پزشکی قبول شم و تمام وقتمو ب جز ی کلاس زبان ازاد برای درس خوندنم گذاشتم .ممنونم


سلام.
همه دروس چاپ سال قبل رو بخرید.برای پیش کتاب نخرید چون قراره کتاب ها تغییر کنه.برای برنامه ریزی هم من مقالات همین سایت رو دارم می خونم و همچنین یه مشاور هم قرار بگیرم ولی برای تابستون. شما چند سال از کنکور دور بودید؟

----------


## M o h a m m a d

> سلام من میخوام واسه کنکور 94 پزشکی شرکت کنم راستش به کمکتون نیاز دارم کلی سوال دارم .اول اینکه من باید کتاب درسی چاپ چه سال هایی رو داشته باشم بعد اینکه من واسه هر درسی ی کتاب خوب و جامع میخوام معرفی کنید ک فقط همون ی کتاب و بخونم دچار سردرگمی نشم و اینکه شیوه خوندن هر درس و وقتی ک باید واسش بذارم راستش ی ی ماهی شروع کردم زیست میخونم اما چون برنامه دقیقی ندارم اصلا از این وضع راضی نیستم لطف میکنید اگه کمک کنید من تنها هدفم اینکه پزشکی قبول شم و تمام وقتمو ب جز ی کلاس زبان ازاد برای درس خوندنم گذاشتم .ممنونم





> سلام.
> همه دروس چاپ سال قبل رو بخرید.برای پیش کتاب نخرید چون قراره کتاب ها تغییر کنه.برای برنامه ریزی هم من مقالات همین سایت رو دارم می خونم و همچنین یه مشاور هم قرار بگیرم ولی برای تابستون. شما چند سال از کنکور دور بودید؟


نه عزیز
دوم چاپ2سال پیش
سوم چاپ همین امسال
پیش هم که باید تا مهرمنتظر موند :Yahoo (1): 
_____
درضمن گمون نکنم کتاب اون سال هاگیرتون بیاد یا اگر بیاد چون کمیاب هستن گرون میفروشن مثلا7-8هزار تومن(شایدم بیشتر)
پس از سایت تالیف کتب درسی چاپ مورد نظر رو دانلود کنید :Yahoo (1):

----------


## نادر مهرآزما

> نه عزیز
> دوم چاپ2سال پیش
> سوم چاپ همین امسال
> پیش هم که باید تا مهرمنتظر موند
> _____
> درضمن گمون نکنم کتاب اون سال هاگیرتون بیاد یا اگر بیاد چون کمیاب هستن گرون میفروشن مثلا7-8هزار تومن(شایدم بیشتر)
> پس از سایت تالیف کتب درسی چاپ مورد نظر رو دانلود کنید


ممنون . خوب شد گفتی.من کتاب های سال سوم رو گیر آوردم چاپ 92.سال دوم و اول(زیست+عربی)هم نبود .همون سوم هم خیلی گرون بود.
فکر کنم این لینک مفید باشه/
فهرست كتاب‌های منبع سؤالات آزمون سراسری سال 93 - کنکور

----------


## ali761

سلام.لینک زیر هم میتونه کمک کنه.
کتاب های درسی | گزینه دو

----------


## zahra22

مجدد سلام ببخشید اقای مهر ازما میشه شمارتونو به ایمیل بفرستید تا با هاتون تماس بگیرم راستش اینطوری سر در نمیارم و زیاد نمیتونم بیام اینجا ممنون میشم

----------


## saharah

سلام خسته نباشید  *میخواستم برای رشته ی علوم ازمایشگاهی گرگان دانشگاه  ازاد اماده شم خودم  از خوزستانم* اگه میشه راهنمایی کنید و بگید هر کتابی  چه درس های رو  بخونیم تا 50 درصد بتونیم بزنیم مثل ریاضی چه فصل هایی زیست  فیزیک و شیمی  ..ممنون میشم سریع پاسخ بدید ممنون  میخوام یه جوری تو این  1.5 ماه بخونم  که بشه علوم ازمایشگاهی گرگان قبول شم لطفا کمکم کنید   ممنونن لطفا اگه می تونید زود جواب بید 						چرا جواب نمیدید ؟ بعنی اگه فقط درس های پیش رو بخونیم 40 میزنیم؟؟ شاید سوالات ترکیبی اوردن لطفا کمک کنید

----------


## zahra22

ببینید من زیست دومم 92وشیمی دومم 89 شیمی سوم 92 و شیمی پیش 91,اینا درسته یا ن؟من خیلی استرس دارم میخوام پزشکی قبول شم بعد اونوقت هنوز منابع درست و درمون ندارم ,لطفا راهنماییم کنید ,من واسه هر درسی یک کتاب خوب و جامع میخوام منظورم کمک درسیه ک فقط رو همون فوکوس کنم و تمام مطالبشو خوب یاد بگیرم ,کنکور خودم 89 بوده اگه منابع اصلیم و درست و کامل بدونم بعد میرم سر برنامه ریزی واسه خوندن و شیوه خوندن هر درس اما اول......

----------


## hossein1377

.....

----------


## ali761

> سلام من میخوام واسه کنکور *94* پزشکی شرکت کنم راستش به کمکتون نیاز دارم کلی سوال دارم .اول اینکه من باید کتاب درسی چاپ چه سال هایی رو داشته باشم بعد اینکه من واسه هر درسی ی کتاب خوب و جامع میخوام معرفی کنید ک فقط همون ی کتاب و بخونم دچار سردرگمی نشم و اینکه شیوه خوندن هر درس و وقتی ک باید واسش بذارم راستش ی ی ماهی شروع کردم زیست میخونم اما چون برنامه دقیقی ندارم اصلا از این وضع راضی نیستم لطف میکنید اگه کمک کنید من تنها هدفم اینکه پزشکی قبول شم و تمام وقتمو ب جز ی کلاس زبان ازاد برای درس خوندنم گذاشتم .ممنونم


حسین جان دقت کنی ایشون گفته اند کنکور 94.در ضمن هنوز هم دیر نیست به شرطی که ساعت مطالعه برسه به 12-13ساعت.مهم تلاشه.قبولم نشد خودشو باور میکنه .میگه من 1.5ماه خوندم فلان درصدارو زدم اگه یکسال بخونم چی میشه.البته واسه کنکور 93 گفتم ها!سو تفاهم نشه.

----------


## saharah

چرا سوال منو جواب نمیدییییییییییییییییییییی  ییییییید :Yahoo (12):

----------

